# rare car



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Is this car rare? if so why .http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250500497084&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123 it looks blue.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Kinda strange Cowboy I too think this is a blue car. Maybe he took a pic of the blue car instead of the green one that isn't as nice???? I know I had problems with this seller before and blocked him from bidding on my auction. Anyhow anyone that's interested his reserve is North of $300.00 so dig deep and $19.99 for shipping, too F*****n High .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hard to say with the color. My candy green and aqua cars lean towards blue when I take pics of them. Some are so bad I have to photoshop them just to make the pics resemble the actual color. What turns me off first is the fact that it's an explosive tan body under the paint. :drunk: There are a few chips in the paint that he obviously thinks we can't see. :freak: One on the roof just over the steering wheel location, one on the right rear corner of the roof. There is prolly more that I'm sure the experts will see right off. Maybe the possibility of the roof being replaced or re-melted on?  The candy cars along with the black always sell at a premium, but this to me is an overpriced candy coated dog waiting for an explosive moment. :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I smelt sum ting wong*

Dunno nuttin' 'bout nuttin'... Didnt we just go through this on a regular metallic blue one 6 months er a year ago?

BUT....

Take a good look at pix 2,3, & 4...there is some very heavy orange peel in the valleys between the front and rear fender peaks where the area meets the hood and trunk respectively. I find this to be indicative of poor prep work. The peel is so bad it looks one step away from fish eye salad.

Serious peel across the entire roof too...and yet the near perfect stripes are peel less. Some ting wong with the silver accents too. Note that the rocker is hammered but all the little emblem/trim areas are nice but over fogged a bit much.

Pic 7, Front bump is a re-smelt...the back is shadowed out in the pic so I didnt smelt a thing there.

Hard to know why the roof pegs got smelt with sumting hot...probably sumting wong dare too. Oh yeah....See Pic 5? Clearly a roof tear out/off... there's a chunk missing there. Tell yer old lady not to set anything on the rear parcel shelf cuz it'll get hoovered out when ya get up to speed. Oh by the way....most fast backs dont have a big missing chunk out of the drip rail above the drivers door on the roof as seen in pic 3. It's been covertly smoothed in an attempt to make you not see the big hairy witch's wart. 

Pic 6, Note the doinks in the fender lips??? How'd those get there with perfect metallic paint over the top??? Blatant cover up there! Not where the lip joins the actual fender...thats a normal flaw on genny stangs. The play dents are way out on the thin part of the lip...and thats not factory.

What it looks like ya got here appears to be a dude who has found a close paint match to the original and a stencil kit for pony cars. He's alright on his airbrush's super low setting for fogging in the stencil work; but when it came time to pin his ears back, open her up and let the color fly on the body, he botched it and pussy footed it. The passenger rear quarter and up that side are dry sprayed. To far away or too high a pressure will cause that dull lifeless look and the topside wasnt prepped very good which is why it's all gnarbly and weird lookin.

Is that enough strikes yet? Even with girls rules?

She's outta here!

She's worth the sum of her parts....barely.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew you'd have something good to say about it Bill!! Perhaps the seller would have been better served to point out the "uncut wheel wells and the glass is crystal clear!! What a great car to explode or collect!! "


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

But, it 'says' it's rare?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

No thanks! Doesn't quite look like it's from the factory.  rr


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!????


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill - you have an amazing eye. I'm not sure I would have noticed the orange peel if you had not pointed it out. Don't believe I've ever seen it on HO car, just 1:1.

Tom


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Bill - The fake Detective!*

There is/was a guy who has (had) a site called the Fake Detective. He would take submissions of fake celebrity nude pictures and prove they were fakes by pointing out flaws in the fakes and finding the original source pictures. He would rate the fakes with letter grades based upon how good they are. Bill could give this guy a run for his money in the slot car arena. Maybe we could eat up even more of Bill's time with this Week in Model Fakery! Now don't you guys go Googling "Fake Detective" or you will spend your evening ogling fakes of another kind!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow,, Bill.. 
I found about 50% of what you did with a Stang in my hand and my "cheaters" on.. I kinda doubted it was a Jennie from what I saw.. my stangs..all were painted on the inside of the roof ,, not the outside. when I saw the orange peel I suspected something wrong.. 
I have a turquoise stang with hacked fender wells.. I'm only asking 200.00 for the body only..  Figure if he sells this one , mine is a steal... :freak: 
CJ


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

He takes good pictures. That's worth _something._


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobwoodly said:


> Bill - you have an amazing eye. I'm not sure I would have noticed the orange peel if you had not pointed it out. Don't believe I've ever seen it on HO car, just 1:1.
> 
> Tom


Thanx Tom -n- CJ,

Addmittedly I've spent an inordinate amount of time making an effort to develope the techniques to execute perfect colormatched and undetectable repairs. In a morally debatable way, fakery is my thing. 

I have made many mistakes...literally thousands! The reward is recognizing them in other peoples work and saying, "Ha ha, I've done that before!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Geez... even I saw the peel...*

Don't bode well fer this auction's ending price if even I think it's a pile. LOL... I'd put a chin spoiler in that P.O.S. without the slightest hesitation whatsoever. That'd make it REEEL niiiiiice!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Is this car rare? if so why .http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250500497084&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123 it looks blue.


If this car was an original candy painted 2+2 from Aurora it would be one of those that was released for the 1965 Ford Aurora Grand National. These bodies came in a "Competition Pac". It included two candy colored 2+2 bodies, (3 different colors red, blue, or green.), a controller, bottle of tire trac, decals, and driver's license.These Competition Pacs are highly soought after. 

But after Inspector Hall's close inspection and comments I can understand the doubt of the originality of it.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

For the record Randy I dont believe I came right out and said it wasnt an original Comp Pac Stang. However I did imply that this example does exhibit a considerable amount of the earmarks which would indicate that it's appearance has been WILLFULLY and clumsily altered, molested or diddled by some force other than the creators.

I do get a kick out of "inspecting" lil' cars. It's fun to expose skullduggery!

I am forever busting a gut trying to duplicate the appearance of the early original factory sprayed paints. They have several subtle qualities. Most all of the accent work was done in a semi gloss or matte. As they were just toys, a certain amount of inaccuracy, misses, or overs is the norm. Coverage was always excellent, but you'll never see a sharp edge, clod, and dirt specs were kept to a minimum. The originals always have a delicate carefree look that is difficult to replicate.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

One thing of note I have is that all my candy cars started life as yellow bodies. As mentioned this is a tan body underneath??? WEll I just checked and it's at $655/00 and hasn't met the reserve. I watched a "Candy Green mustang " several weeks ago with a BIN for $299.00 . So did the seller screw up and call Candy Blue Candy Green? I think if it sells there will be an unhappy buyer. Time will tell.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. A look at his most recent feedback is rather interesting.. Here's the quote...

"THOUGHT I WAS GETTING AN ORIGINAL, MY MISTAKE, BUT NOT SATISFIED"	

AURORA TJET Slot Car Candy Mustang Comp Pac Model Motor (#250445410856)

And here's the link to the little gem..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10856&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

I wonder if the shill will win this one. He was really close on the last!! LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I knew it was a resin the moment I laid eyes on it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not clay Rich!! :lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> For the record Randy I dont believe I came right out and said it wasnt an original Comp Pac Stang. However I did imply that this example does exhibit a considerable amount of the earmarks which would indicate that it's appearance has been WILLFULLY and clumsily altered, molested or diddled by some force other than the creators.
> 
> I do get a kick out of "inspecting" lil' cars. It's fun to expose skullduggery!
> 
> I am forever busting a gut trying to duplicate the appearance of the early original factory sprayed paints. They have several subtle qualities. Most all of the accent work was done in a semi gloss or matte. As they were just toys, a certain amount of inaccuracy, misses, or overs is the norm. Coverage was always excellent, but you'll never see a sharp edge, clod, and dirt specs were kept to a minimum. The originals always have a delicate carefree look that is difficult to replicate.



I didn't say you said it was not an original. But reading your post sure does imply that it is not an original.
Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed, try try again!!! And make it buy it now for a grand while you're at it!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-Jet-13...Cars?hash=item3a531ef627&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------

